# الفرق بين الشبه السائلة والصلبة



## magdy2006 (26 يوليو 2011)

اخوانى تم استحدات منظومة اضافة شبة سائله بدل الصلابة طبعاا قيمه ترميز حدده الكيميائى على حسب نسبة العكارة للمياة الواردة سؤالى مالفرق بين النوعين و صور ة او معلومه عن الاسالة للشبة


----------



## magdy2006 (28 يوليو 2011)

لية مفيش رد هو السؤال صعب على عباقرة الكيمياء


----------

